
Show HN: Bottr – Bot Framework for Node.js - jscampbell05
http://bottr.co
======
navalsaini
Nice documentation website. Added it to favorites so that I can revisit it
later. ps... off the topic, what is the link to the website - i will use
similar template for a npm library I have made.

~~~
jscampbell05
The code for the website is on the gh-pages branch here
[https://github.com/Bottr-js/Bottr](https://github.com/Bottr-js/Bottr)

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Is [https://bottr.co/examples](https://bottr.co/examples) meant to be bare of
a stylesheet?

~~~
jscampbell05
I've fixed it up so it has at least the minimal styling from the main website.

